# Come and talk



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi everyone I am Jayci and new so do you have any pics of your goats I thought it will be really cool for everyone to post your pic


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

I raise boer goats what about you


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome KMitchell. I also raise boers.


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have one % Boer doe. Black and white. My uncle used to have a herd. I took this little doe and raised her into a spoiled brat.  She lived in my house for 10 weeks. You know how big Boers get. Imagine a ten week old boer kid in double wide modular. Yep. That happened. We finally had to put her outside after the wallpaper get torn off the wall, ate computer keys, and tore up a luandry basket. Oh, and ate my Pre- Algebra homework. lol That was the best excuse for not having my homework. Should've seen the look on the teachers face.


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have 27 boers 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome to TGS I have 5 10 ND. ! is a wether, 1 didnt get bred, 2 have kidded 5 kids total out of the two, and 1 new 10 week old doeling.


----------



## KMitchell36 (Apr 10, 2014)

good start


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

